# New litter



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Newest litter born 25th july. Burmese and siamese babies 3 bucks and 1 doe


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, so adorable! They are absolute cuties. Congrats


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Aw, congrats on the little ones, so cute!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you 

3 weeks now


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh so lovely!


----------

